# Target archers on drop away for indoor spots



## allizzie (Dec 7, 2009)

I know vegas an Lancaster pros probably use only blade rests....got new second bow have a mint vapor trail in the draw..need target archers opinion on accuracy..I shoot mainly 23 an 27 arrows with weighted points plse give opinions for 18 meter spots indoor thanks best Steve


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I believe it makes virtually ZERO difference... unless you have clearance issues, then favor the drop away.
It will not cost you points to run one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Doesn't matter. Have seen perfect scores shot many times with a drop away.


----------



## dk-1 (Aug 9, 2013)

I think it's more of a durability issue than an accuracy issue. If you are confident with a drop away then run it!


----------



## nswarcher (Apr 16, 2015)

I found with large diameter arrows they do not sit well in some launcher arms, personally after switching to a blade i bumped up immediatley and extra 10x on 5 spot, i had a rip cord but it was very tempermental with changes in weather and would not fully raise on many occasions, partly due to old strings but those things were the same as when the blade went on. Just my findings and it lost me a lot of points in all forms of competition


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have asked this same question to some of the better pro`s including some that have won Vegas in the pro`s, all said: they did like drop- away rests but felt blades were always the best to use for targets. so this year I will try a blade instead of a drop-away rest.


----------



## justok (Nov 25, 2016)

Less moving parts on a blade. Easier to diagnose and fix a problem ASAp. If you trust a drop away shoot it , plenty of people do


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

sergio won vegas last year with a drop away so i think they all work


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hamskea Hybrid Target Pro with a hurricane blued launcher blade, best of both worlds.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I am not a spot shooter. That said, I like my Limb Drivers, but they are not the "cat's meow." All rests probably have issues. For the Limb Driver, the blade fork launch arm is not flexible, not regular blades. The spring tension told of the Limb Driver and Limb Driver Pro is a "maybe" at best and this because of the angle of the launch arm and the friction that exists between the launch arm and arrow. Not enough tension and the launch will drop through movement, the friction preventing it to raise back up. Twice I've had this and now have the spring tension cranked up on all 3 of my Limb Drivers. Another, the draw cord can stretch and usually when you don't want it to, so use a very good draw cord....


----------



## Planner (Jan 31, 2016)

PT1911 said:


> Hamskea Hybrid Target Pro with a hurricane blued launcher blade, best of both worlds.


I had a Hybrid Hunter Pro microtune available. Called Hamskea and they were very helpful in laying out what I needed to convert it to a Hybrid Target Pro. They recommended the accu-contour blade for my X-Cutters. http://www.hamskeaarchery.com/arrow-rest-launchers/

The other key adjustment they indicated, besides removing the full capture bar, was a longer adjustment screw. This limited upward movement of the blade to about 35-40 degrees to mimic a lizard tongue. This, evidently, is how Tim Gillingham recommends the accu-contour blade be used.

No complaints from the rest. It is Hamskea, so a quality component.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

